
Facebook and fake news: elderly more likely to spread misinformation - molf
https://www.cnet.com/g00/news/facebook-and-fake-news-elderly-more-likely-to-spread-misinformation/
======
k9s9
ledger.humanetech.com - good place to submit studies and view the cumulative
damage, engagement maximizing social networks are doing in one place.

People need to see the diverse effects in one place, otherwise they keep
reacting in defense, selectively to individual issues that are raised that
don't necessarily effect them personally.

Think of it as an github issue tracker not about software bugs, but about the
social issues being created.

